# head size



## cali_aus (Oct 20, 2009)

hey all my female has just turned one and her head is still abit smaller than her body what age will it start growing bigger? thanks


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

IN PRAPORTION TO THE CHEST HOW WIDE IS IT?


----------



## cali_aus (Oct 20, 2009)

um its probally about 2/3 or 3/4 the size of her chest.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats the right size lol


----------



## cali_aus (Oct 20, 2009)

ok no worries just wondering cause people have told me its small and i just wonderin


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Head size means nothing. Plus, from my experience, a female will generally have a more narrow head than a male. 

Are the people telling you your dogs head seems small APBT experts? If not I wouldn't worry about their opinions so much since they likely have no clue what they are talking about...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi there! I think your dog's head sounds just fine. 

There are a ton of BYBs pumping out APBTs and bragging about huge head size when in reality having an out of proportioned HUGE head is NOT what the standard calls for.


----------



## cali_aus (Oct 20, 2009)

thnks everyone i will post some new pics soon aswell


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Hi there! I think your dog's head sounds just fine.
> 
> There are a ton of BYBs pumping out APBTs and bragging about huge head size when in reality having an out of proportioned HUGE head is NOT what the standard calls for.


:goodpost:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

A performance dog should be in balance. No one body part should stick out more than any other. For instance, the head should not look especially large nor should the chest or rear end. Etc. etc.
The dogs that many people consider pit bulls would not be athletic enough to compete. An over sized head would be a detriment to the overall performance considering it would take extra effort to carry a larger head.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> A performance dog should be in balance. No one body part should stick out more than any other. For instance, the head should not look especially large nor should the chest or rear end. Etc. etc.
> The dogs that many people consider pit bulls would not be athletic enough to compete. An over sized head would be a detriment to the overall performance considering it would take extra effort to carry a larger head.


That is very true. The original purpose of an APBT was to create a working breed, which meant function over form. If any one part of the body seems to hinder athletic ability, it probably does. A head too large is out of standard because athletically it would affect the dog.


----------

